# Car Tax



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear Forum, 

Would it be possible for someone to advise me on the road tax in cyprus, how much it is and does it differ by which car you may have like in the UK. 

Would be very grateful as this will be the deciding factor in which car to bring with us when we move. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to advise me on the road tax in cyprus, how much it is and does it differ by which car you may have like in the UK.
> 
> ...



Car tax varies according the size of your engine, capacity etc.
You will find the details here

http://www.jccsmart.com/

regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We've just taxed our two cars for six months each. My Suzuki Swift cost €28 and my husband's 1990cc Freelander cost €113.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

BabsM said:


> We've just taxed our two cars for six months each. My Suzuki Swift cost €28 and my husband's 1990cc Freelander cost €113.


Thats interesting as we where thinking of bringing a 4x4 over so thats dosen't sound to bad. 

thanks


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Possible greater thought should go towards the registration costs.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Possible greater thought should go towards the registration costs.


Hiya, 

How much is that then?? and how do I do that??

Thanks


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Bailly44 I was on the way to start mine today until a chappie took the front off mine on the Polis road, however the MOF site has great information on it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Thats interesting as we where thinking of bringing a 4x4 over so thats dosen't sound to bad.
> 
> thanks


Bev its the cc that makes a difference. If your 4x4 is 2ltr or above it will be much more expensive than a 190cc freelander. Check out the link that I gave you as it gives more detail.

Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Try this link and the associated spreadsheets on it for registration etc and the rules.

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles


----------

